# "Comedy" with Cinematic strings 2



## Gerald (Oct 23, 2012)

Little exercise with my new library CS2
http://soundcloud.com/geraldol/comedy-short-orchestral


----------



## Musicologo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*

I barely have experience, I'm also trying to learn but from what I've heard here I was fully convinced by almost everything expect for the piano. the piano (entrance at around 0'35) sounded poor and a bit dry to my ears. Not natural I don't know exactly why... lack of reverb? Idk... But overall very nice track!! :D


----------



## Gerald (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*

Thanks for the advice, I'll try to fix the problem with piano!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*

Mighty fine writing, Gerald!


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*



Hannes_F @ Tue Oct 23 said:


> Mighty fine writing, Gerald!



I agree with Hannes

Ray


----------



## Gerald (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*

Thank you for listening!...


----------



## TGV (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice. Great combination of styles, mixed with good craftsmanship.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*

Hi Gerald,
Very good writing, maybe the piano is not mixing completely with everything else in terms of sound, but regarding composition and orchestration, excellent in my opinion.

João


----------



## Gerald (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Comedy with CS2*

Thank you all for your listening, you're probably right for the piano sound, I'll remix the track. thank you again for your constructive and useful advice
:D


----------

